# Mathews® unveils the new creed xs? and monster® chill r?



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

what a joke


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

Think the chill R will be a good bow if they fixed the back wall if it hits bio will have good speed with not to short of bh


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

I like the brace height on the creed and not so much on the chill(mr6). I know personally at a 26" DL the creed is not the bow for me at 321.


----------



## FlickinBoogers (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow relabeled last years stuff lol


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm by no means a Mathews fan but I think the Bow sales decrease at the hands of crossbows is partly to blame for the lackluster bow releases. There are a few shops around me that used to carry a ton of bows that are strictly crossbows now. I know several guys that have made the switch to crossbows in the last 2 years. Us bow guys are getting shafted.


----------



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought the Uncle Ted bow might still be coming!


----------



## Bonecutterx (Oct 12, 2013)

davidg1! said:


> I thought the Uncle Ted bow might still be coming!


Zebra striped


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Laugh, wonder if any of their PRO shooters will abandon ship.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

The chill r might be a sweet bow but definetily not the creed xs. Way to short


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

So what happened is, they took a creed, slowed it down and shrunk it... And they took an MR6, slowed it down and renamed it?


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

i'm thinking when it comes time for me to upgrade, i may do like levi morgan,a go elite!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> i'm thinking when it comes time for me to upgrade, i may do like levi morgan,a go elite!


At least go shootem. You may like it.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

The Chill R looks like a nice bow, I wonder how many will shun it because of the Brace? The Creed Xs major fail, Xs now stands for xtra slow.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

What is it about this Creed XS that is so special to be the Flag ship for 2014. At 28" ATA, it looks like a toy for little kids. Who cares, millions will be sold.


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

I love my Creed and I cant wait to get the XS. I should have it Wednesday or Thursday!!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

here`s the problem same old bow line,Levi Morgan went to Elite archery.


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

Pete53 said:


> here`s the problem same old bow line,Levi Morgan went to Elite archery.


Who cares where he went? I don't buy bows based on who shoots them. Levi Morgan leaving or staying had zero effect in my decision to buy a bow! I shoot what I like and what feels good to me. Congrats to Levi and Elite, I hope they have a long term relationship and I am sure it will help their sales as the people that are to inept to make a decision on their own flock to Levis new home.


----------



## gofast (Apr 15, 2011)

Mathews has done it again!
absolutely nothin...


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

nhns4 said:


> At least go shootem. You may like it.


i have shot a few, and love them.


----------



## Gyoung96 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yea I'm really dissapointed myself the creed is way to short but I loved last years creed and I was excited to see the chill untill I seen the brace height huge dissapointment for me


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

at least they kept the msrp under a grand! lol


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Damn it Mathews.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow thats a hard pill to swallow. Their may be a few angry mathews shooters out their. They will probably sell a bunch, but I think alot of people will be switching to other brands.


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't think they slowed them down.
I think they're being more honest about the IBO rating.
I also wonder if they are still going from 1/2"-3/4" long in the draw length to get the speed numbers they are advertising.


----------



## tee23 (Nov 4, 2013)

I shoot a heli-m and have been very pleased. However, I wasn't impressed with the Creed last year and am disappointed with this year's releases. I really don't care what company Levi goes to, but I did shoot an Elite Hunter last year and was impressed. Probably going with Elite or Hoyt next time around unless Mathews does something impressive.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Shoot them!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hey I'm an Elite guy, but don't render a decision until you have shot them. You may like the feel of them.
What are people expecting out of bow companies these days?????!!!!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Yawn!!!!!


----------



## Jimbob211 (Oct 27, 2013)

nhns4 said:


> At least go shootem. You may like it.


Finally someone that makes sense on at, I always would read reviews on at and go do the exact opposite of what most ppl would recommend on here.. Guess what I always ended up happy. Most of you ppl haven't even shot the bow and are already complaining. If they had done something radical you prolly still would have complained. Explain to me what hoyt, bowtech, elite, and all the other company's are doing so "radical" every year.. Ok while you folks are doing some cyber reviews and complaining about everything mathews does, I'm gonna go skin the deer that I shot with my carbon knight.. A bow that was so hated and complained about on at, and that I am busting knocks with daily


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

I still have a Mathews MQ32 I bought back in 2000. At the time it's what felt best to me. This year I decided to purchase a new bow after not hunting for a few years. I figured I would buy another Mathews but told myself to shop around and not be committed to any one brand. Tried a lot and pretty much decided on a Bowtech Assassin until I tried a Diamond Outlaw which I liked the best...go figure. I made some mods and got it to where I wanted it. 

Second day out this season I shot a real nice doe. It was great to feel the rush and excitement again!!! At that point I really didn't care what brand bow dropped her. If it feels good, shoots consistent groups and can drop your game of choice...what else matters.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

a 28'' ATA bow, good lord whats next....


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

At 28" I won't even shoot it. No way. Not even in my wheelhouse of a bow I'm interested in.


----------



## joecc3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure why lots negs on short ATA's. I'm 5"7 and from Treestands, Bilnds and Stalk thru thick stuff. My short ZXT works perfect for all of that. They made a bows that people had asked for. Kudos to that. I'm getting one. Like the new Desert Tac too!


----------



## galoot (Aug 14, 2015)

I can not find any thing I like more than my switchback xt


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy thread resurrection batman


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

Kinda what I was thinking.


----------

